# Early Autism Signs??



## krisnjay

I'm sure Im asking this question after 100s have on here but sorry. My son is only 15 months and Im starting to get nervous. He doesnt say a word, he doesnt even attampt to mimic. He also doesnt really play with toys. He will grab a bunch of balls and arrange them or even cups but he just keeps arranging them. Im just wondering what are the early signs? I just have this feeling. I dont care if he is but I want to give him the most help I can. Any support or answers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AimeeM

Does he look at you when you call his name? Does he give you eye contact? If you point at something does he look in the direction where you are pointing? These are a few things to look at. i wouldn't worry about his speech just yet x x


----------



## mommy2lilmen

I agree with the speech part, dont focus on that, as longas he tries on some words, its fine. 
Can he walk? 
Does he give the blank stare look?
Does he do or like peek a boo?
Does he smile at you or try to look around you?

Here is a link that you could do, its a test.. 
23 questions , click on the link and scroll to the bottom it will give you the questions

https://www2.gsu.edu/~psydlr/Diana_L._Robins,_Ph.D._files/M-CHAT_new.pdf

How to score it

https://www2.gsu.edu/~psydlr/DianaLRobins/Official_M-CHAT_Website_files/M-CHAT_score_rev.pdf


----------



## jackiemullins

My sister had autism. She passed away this May and was 13. But autism comes in so many forms it is hard to tell. Arranging things is an autistic quality. They like things a certain way. My sister never learned a word. They will seem very distant like they are in their own little world. It is hard to tell at 15 months! Severe autistic will have baby qualities forever. Mild autistic is more progressive but still under normal age. I have also noticed that autism usually comes with a lot of other things(though it isn't true for all). My sister had seizures and other things wrong with her. Don't worry too much. If your child is, it is a blessing. Autistic children are full of joy and wonder! :) They only know pure love and no evil. If you want to know more about autism, you can contact me.


----------



## lisa35

Does he know sense of danger? 
Does he toe walk? 
These was the other two things my DS did at that age.


----------



## Tiff

:hugs: Its so hard to judge or tell because it affects everyone so differently. If you are concerned I'd definitely take him in. The wait lists can be massive so the earlier you get in, the better it is.

My daughter got flagged at her 2 year well baby check up, she didn't get diagnosed until the beginning of this month (she's almost 4). :flower:


----------



## Darcydoodle

Autism is very hard, and being a teacher of many years and now in a college teaching childcare. I've come across many children with ASD and found so many react/have different behaviours, emotions, routines, struggles, challenges! I'd mostly look for recognising name, the pointing, flapping of arms? and mainly repetitive behaviour.. such as as soon as something amusing pops up once do they then do it over and over again, getting upset when you try to distract them? How are emotional outbursts when change of routine? these are the very basic most children can get flagged around 24-36 months but do not get diagnosed properly until early stages of turning four if they are lucky!


----------



## shady567

Sorry this was a mistake. I didnt want this on here, it was meant for another thread. Not sure how it got attached to this thread, regardless my apologies to krisnjay.


----------



## kcmichelle

15 months is still quite young. Many at that age don't talk or mimic yet. Some, especially boys don't even talk until close to 2. My 13 year old son is Autistic, and more on the moderate to severe side. And even he didn't start exhibiting obvious signs until after 18 months. Sometimes young toddlers play in what seems like a strange way. My now 18 month old loves to dump and fill every container he can get a hold of. The way your child is playing is hopefully just a normal stage. But if you're that worried keep your eye out for pointing. Most kids with Autism don't point. And they won't look up and notice things like airplanes. At least none of the kids I know with Autism.


----------



## Babycakes92

My brother is autistic and when he was younger he would rarely cry, have a blank look and avoid being cuddled and giving eye contact. Hope this helps. If you are worried, you should take your child to see a consultant who may be able to give you a better answer.


----------



## amjon

AimeeM said:


> Does he look at you when you call his name? Does he give you eye contact? If you point at something does he look in the direction where you are pointing? These are a few things to look at. i wouldn't worry about his speech just yet x x

I would absolutely have the speech evaluated. Though it may not indicate autism it is something that could indicate a problem. EARLY intervention for speech problems (or developmental delays) usually have the best results. If you wait too long the child may NEVER be able to fully overcome them. When parents deny there is an issue and won't have the child evaluated at an early age then it becomes a bigger and bigger problem. In the US you could call the local school system and ask who you would need to call to have a child evaluated early by a professional. If they are under 3 or 4 it will likely be another organization, but they would have that information available. :kiss:


----------

